# Hyperthyroidism



## New (Aug 9, 2009)

Does anyone here suffer from hyperthyroidism? The main symptoms I can relate to are:

Fatigue
Weight loss
Anxiety (obviously)
Sweating a lottt
Palpitations
Heat intolerance 

I've recently discovered this disease, and after my therapist mentioned it, I've decided to go to a doctor to get some blood work done, just in case. I mean it could be my anxiety causing these symptoms, or perhaps this causing my anxiety. I wonder if anyone else has been diagnosed with this, or has considered it before.


----------



## caredell (May 18, 2011)

Yes, I have been diagnosed with hyperthyroidism just recently. I suffer from severe fatigue, i had weight gain & weight loss, i started having anxiety that finally turned into anxiety attacks, i sweat uncontrollably to the point of being embarassing (which i have researched on, and yes it is caused by the thyroid hormone and is called hyperhydrosis) I have heart palpitations, and I'm either cold when everyone else is hot, or im hot when everyone else is cold! lol, My doctor recently perscribed me Methamizole which is for my thyroid, Atenolol for my palpitations which i take at bedtime, and Paxil for my mood swings and unbalanced mood. I've been on the medications for about three weeks now and i have gained ten pounds! I feel like my anxiety level has gone down and the atenolol helps my heart out alot which is great because i can actually sleep now and can't feel my heart beat on my pillow! lol but my sweating hasn't really gone down, if anything it has gotten worse. I had more blood work done last wednesday, waiting for the results, but im positive everything isn't normal just yet and probably won't be for a while. A friend of mine who is a nurse said it can take a very very long time to get your thyroid back to normal, that is if you ever really do. I would definately get the blood work done. Not a fun disease!


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I have the opposite; hypothyroidism. I'm sluggish, can't lose weight even with eating only 1,000 calories a day.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Revenwyn said:


> I have the opposite; hypothyroidism. I'm sluggish, can't lose weight even with eating only 1,000 calories a day.


Yeah same here  
I take levothyroxine, its good and helps you keep your weight down if you exercise and so on but i found at first it did not matter too much what i ate once i was on them but beforehand, no matter what i ate the weight came on and i was always sluggish, cold and tired


----------



## staringatthesky (Sep 27, 2010)

I think I do. I can't gain weight, have anxiety, and palpitations. :blank How do you try and alleviate it, I mean without medications?


----------



## iwishiwasaway (Dec 7, 2006)

I have it, I'm on medication for it too...But still ****ing have anxiety/


----------



## Dinno (May 25, 2011)

*Anxiety - possible hyperthyroidism?*

Hi - I have been feeling unwell for a month now - severe anxiety/depression - doctor said that is what it is - but I am not getting better - fell so tired all the time, confused, memory loss, sweating in social settings or even when I go to the doctor, sweaty palms, insomnia.......I asked if it could be to do with my thyroid and he dismissed it saying my tsh is fine.....I just would like to know what anyone here thinks as my Dad had hyperthyroidism. Also I have a positive blood test result for an auto immune disease.....would hyperthyroidism show up as a positive ANA result?


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I WISH I had hyperthyroidism. Before anxiety is diagnosed, doctors often do a blood test for hyperthyroidism, since it's highly manageable (treatment with iodine)


----------

